# What Is This Lathe Worth!?



## Izzy (Oct 14, 2016)

I hope this thread is ok in this forum, as some of you may know Ive been trying to make a part on a mill that would be better suited to a lathe being short on cash I've been exploring ways of doing this on the mill while still searching for a lathe in my price range. Well the gods have shined a light in my direction yet again! I have found another machine shop closing auction. And they have a craftex B2227L lathe the bidding is starting at 50bucks. What would be the max bid you guys would pay for this? It comes with small amount of tooling aswell


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't know what it's worth, I can't find any online pricing.  If you get it make sure you get the change gears with it.


----------



## Izzy (Oct 14, 2016)

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/lathe-metal-10in-x-18in-3-4-hp-cx-series.html here's a link to the exact machine I'm looking at comes with the stand an all!


----------



## Izzy (Oct 14, 2016)

Been doing some homework and finding alot of mixed reviews. Anyone ever use busy bee/craftex products? If I could get it for say 200max would that be worth it?


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 14, 2016)

IIRC, Busy Bee is Canada's answer to Harbor Freight. Take that for what it's worth...


----------



## Izzy (Oct 14, 2016)

Your thinking of princess auto! Princess auto and harbour freight are the same, I've heard that these guys are more closely related to grizzly? But I've never heard of them either. there's a distributor 10minutes from where I live so it would be easy to get parts and such for it. It is an auction tho so what's the max that you would run up the bid?


----------



## LucknowKen (Oct 14, 2016)

Izzy said:


> Been doing some homework and finding alot of mixed reviews. Anyone ever use busy bee/craftex products? If I could get it for say 200max would that be worth it?


Yes. $200 would be a great price.


----------



## wawoodman (Oct 15, 2016)

OK, I'll stand corrected! Thanks.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 15, 2016)

Around here if it is in good shape 800


----------



## Izzy (Oct 15, 2016)

I think I've decided that if I can get the lathe with all the tooling and material for the price of what it would cost me to have someone else make me these parts its worth it for me. I can get the parts made for 600 minus 150 for material and 50 for tooling (only need an inside grooving tool) that leaves me with 400 so if I can get it for 400 or less I'll still be ahead I think. I appreciate the Input guys I know it's a China lathe so I didn't wana bid too much! Lol


----------



## Chipper5783 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'd agree with wawoodman's description of the price point (BB is about as low as you can get).  That is a pretty modest machine (very thin on features) - but better than nothing.  If your intent with buying that lathe is that you will be able to make those shock tube from your earlier post - that will be quite a trick.  It is a very small lathe for what you said you wanted to build.

When ever anybody here asks if they ought to purchase more equipment - I always respond that they should.  The reason is that it will be good for something.  You want to do a specific project.  I encourage you to discuss the steps to complete that project with that machinist fellow you know (the one you got the mill from).  The shock tube will not fit down the spindle, so you will be working over the bed, with the material supported in the steady rest.  Will the steady open up to just over 2"?  I assume you will be boring from each end - about 7" deep, you'll need a good bar.

I encourage you to give it a try.  When you are successful, there is a tremendous feeling of satisfaction.  However, if the parts are critical and your time is worth anything - then the $600 to get them made is certainly the lowest cost option.

Chinese made products are not necessarily poor quality.  I have quite a few "Made in China" items (tools or machines) - and they are fine - usually with a little tweaking.  Like everything else in life - buyer beware.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 15, 2016)

Izzy said:


> I think I've decided that if I can get the lathe with all the tooling and material for the price of what it would cost me to have someone else make me these parts its worth it for me. I can get the parts made for 600 minus 150 for material and 50 for tooling (only need an inside grooving tool) that leaves me with 400 so if I can get it for 400 or less I'll still be ahead I think. I appreciate the Input guys I know it's a China lathe so I didn't wana bid too much! Lol



Congratulations Izzy. A well reasoned plan


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 15, 2016)

That lithe is going to be iffy for the id work on the part you plan to make. Because of the bed length.


----------



## Izzy (Oct 16, 2016)

@Chipper the part is 335mm in overall length I made a typo in the last thread its only about 12" of thread the lathe is 18" between chuck and tail stock it might be a little tight but I think it should be ok. As far as my time goes I'm always down for a learning experience I'd rather pay and learn something then pay someone else to do it and get nothing out of it I like doing things for myself! I won't have to do any boring as I've got material that's close enough on the I.D. I'll just have to turn down the o.d. put 300mm of external thread and 15mm internal thread a snap ring groove in the bottom and mill some wrench slots and that's it. I think its pretty simple but then again I'm.just starting out so maybe I just don't know what I'm getting myself into? Either way I appreciate any advice I can get!


----------



## hman (Oct 16, 2016)

Sounds do-able.  But if I were you, I'd make the internal thread first.  That way, you have a smooth external surface to grab in the chuck ... and be sure to use a steady rest!  That's a pretty long part.

Good luck getting winning the auction!!!


----------



## Chipper5783 (Oct 16, 2016)

Lathe size?  Actually the BB web site describes the lathe as being 18" between centers - the chuck will consume about 4" (?) of that.  The hole in the chuck will accept larger material than the hole in the spindle, but probably not quite 2" diameter.

If you take the tailstock off, you may be able to gain an extra inch of carriage travel?


----------



## Izzy (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes that sounds about right, 10" swing by 18" center to center and I believe 5" over the bed. If 4" fit in the chuck and its 18" between centers I think I should be more than fine I never even took into consideration the 4" inside the chuck


----------



## Izzy (Oct 18, 2016)

This lathe just recently came up for sale in a local tool swap and sell page only issue is it looks like it can only do imperial threads, its gear driven could I make a set of gears for it to do metric threads?


----------



## brino (Oct 18, 2016)

Izzy said:


> it looks like it can only do imperial threads, its gear driven could I make a set of gears for it to do metric threads?



Hi Izzy,

It is likely possible to outfit any imperial lathe with the change gears required to cut metric threads. Of course, it all depends on having the gears to do it, the space to run them in and a "banjo" arm to mount them to. Some of this may require making your own parts, but I know from your posts that won't scare you off. Southbend did sell metric change-gear sets for a number of their lathes, they are not cheap (currently ~$300 for a set), but really those kits are just a banjo and a bunch of spur gears. 

I have been meaning to do a more formal write-up of the chicken scratches I made when figuring out my lathe threading/feed chart and (purchased) metric change gear set. The beauty of working it all out for yourself is that:

you end up with a more complete threading/feed chart, although some are odd-ball configurations you may never need 

once you know how, you can figure out any gear train you might need
Good luck on getting a lathe.
Please let us know how it works out.

-brino


----------



## Izzy (Oct 18, 2016)

I haven't made any offers on this lathe that just popped up but he's saying he's a "motivated seller" this one isn't an auction lol so maybe I'll try my hand at offering 200 bucks or so? Lol which do you think would be a better overall machine? The one at the auction is a little more expensive but it already does metric threads.


----------



## LucknowKen (Oct 18, 2016)

@Izzy  This lathe just recently came up for sale in a local tool swap and sell page:


The South Bend lathes tend to be priced higher than most imho; Might not be what you are after.
There is a section here on the SBL
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/south-bend-lathe-works.85/


----------



## Izzy (Oct 18, 2016)

Its an A.R. Williams brand I've never heard of them? The seller never posted up a price so maybe he'd let it go for cheap? Just don't know which lathe to make an offer on now :s


----------



## LucknowKen (Oct 18, 2016)

A.R. Williams Was the handler. This:


----------



## Izzy (Oct 18, 2016)

Aaahhhhh gotcha! I'm kind of leaning towards this one that just popped up, which would you say is the better machine?


----------



## LucknowKen (Oct 18, 2016)

Izzy said:


> Aaahhhhh gotcha! I'm kind of leaning towards this one that just popped up, which would you say is the better machine?


I only shop for North American iron so it is a one sided argument.
So far both of the lathes you mention "could" work.
I would look for a different lathe to do the job you mention.
I would buy the SBL for parts/investment.
lk
A little big perhaps......


----------



## Izzy (Oct 18, 2016)

I just got a chance to look at the busy bee lathe and its alot smaller In person than I thought the bidding on that one has peaked off at 375 I think 400 would take it but that's my budget for the machine so I might just have get the south bend lathe instead if its the right price that is


----------



## LucknowKen (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey Izzy:  Here is an interesting offer down your way:



Yesterday i saw a Myford ML7 go for less than $400.


----------



## Izzy (Oct 19, 2016)

@LucknowKen Man you guys up in Lucknow have all the good deals! I have a few buddies in the locknox/Goderich area and they always find the most amazing deals! I have my kijiji search set to all of Ontario so I don't know why I haven't seen that one yet! Thanks for the link tho!


----------



## Izzy (Oct 19, 2016)

I can't seem to find that add :/


----------



## Joncooey (Oct 20, 2016)

I looked it up and with the stand that machine sold for over $2000 at Busy Bee.  Gear head lathe 10"x 18"  Quick change gearbox.


   It's a bit small but they come well recommended.  If I could get it for less than $800 I would consider myself a lucky fella; especially with tooling.
  Good luck.
  Jon.


----------



## Izzy (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll place a 400 dollar bid on it and see what it gets me... Its this same attitude that got me my bridgeport for 300bucks!


----------



## Izzy (Oct 20, 2016)

Well the lathe sold for over 700 :/ back to my search I guess


----------



## hman (Oct 20, 2016)

Durn!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 20, 2016)

I think you would of had trouble doing the id of your part on the lathe anyway. 18" center to center will be about 15" to 16" to face of chuck. The through hole on a 5" chuck runs 1 1/8" to 1 1/2" .Your part is 13" long.  Look for 24" between centers.


----------



## Izzy (Oct 21, 2016)

Sorry I'm new to this I meant 18" from the face of the chuck to the point of the tailstock with it fully retracted, not that it matters anymore   Personally I've always wanted/thought a 14x40 lathe is like the perfect size lathe, I'll just have to continue on my searches


----------



## Izzy (Nov 13, 2016)

I dunno if I'm just extremely lucky or if it was just meant to be lol but, I've been talking to a fellow on a local swap/sell website and we have worked out what I think is a good deal. 
I'm looking at an older belt driven McKenzie lathe! Its about 6 feet long in total, comes with 3 and 4 jaw Chuck, all the change gears for threading,  a few random tool bits and its 220vac single phase! all for 400 bucks! I'm going to pick it up one week from today!
I may need some help setting it up for metric threading. And if anyone has any info on these that would be a great help too!


----------



## brino (Nov 13, 2016)

Izzy said:


> I'm looking at an older belt driven McKenzie lathe!......all for 400 bucks! I'm going to pick it up one week from today!



Congratulations Izzy!
Be careful with the move and post some shots when you can.
-brino


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 13, 2016)

Look here.
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2435&tab=0


----------



## Izzy (Nov 14, 2016)

Alright guys so I'm in a pickle. Just as I was about to contact the seller for the McKenzie lathe and put a deposit on it I was contacted by another seller whom I contacted back in September. So now my options are the McKenzie lathe for 400, its bigger and more capable in my opinion comes with a few odds and ends and has all the change gears the south bend lathe is only 250 but only has what's pictured! I asked about the change gears and got no response. which would you guys chose?


----------



## Junkyard Jim (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm gonna state the obvious, which is to buy them both and use them until you know which one suits your purposes best and then.....keep them both!!! If you are trying to justify this to a significant other, you swear you'll sell one for more than half of what the two cost and then after a while....keep them both!!!  If you are one of those type people that can actually sell a tool, you use them both and fix them both up and decide which one you want and then....keep them both!!!


----------



## Izzy (Nov 15, 2016)

@Junkyard Jim trust me that's exactly what I want to do! Unfortunately I only have 400 to spend so I have to choose one, I chose the McKenzie lathe because it's bigger, comes with more things and he's got all the original change gears so worst case scenario I have to buy a 127 tooth gear so I can do metric threads!


----------



## Junkyard Jim (Nov 16, 2016)

Sounds like a good choice to me for the reasons you are giving. Be safe with moving it and have fun with it.


----------

